# Battery powered backpack sprayers recommendations



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

On a scale of 1-10 how necessary do you think it is to own 1 for your lawn. Seems like most of you have a sprayer of some sort, so I'm thinking I need to get 1. Just had a full lawn renovation last fall and want to achieve and maintain the best lawn around. I have almost 10k of lawn to treat so thinking battery powered is the way to go. I have a few in mind. The my4sons M4, sprayers plus 105ex, or maybe a flowzone. Just want something reliable and easy to operate as far calibration and output.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

10 definitely. A must have. Second most important thing for your lawn, right behind a mower.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

They aren't cheap, but in my personal opinion it is worth it. I love my 105ex. Only used it twice so far but it's been great and seems a lot more consistent than my old hand can. (Although of I had a CF valve on my old hand can it would have been more consistent than without it).


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

I've the got 4 gallon Ryobi Battery Backpack sprayer and its been great.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Skip the M4S, all of the components are cheap.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

blorge said:


> I've the got 4 gallon Ryobi Battery Backpack sprayer and its been great.


Same here, i have about a dozen 18v ryobi batteries so i always try and buy those tools. Just make sure whatever you pour in is clean so the pickup doesnt clog. (probably true of all sprayers). The biggest issue ive heard people complain about is the pickup tube and priming it. But its been a good sprayer for me. I just made sure my pickup tube was on the front, so when the tank is almost empty i can lean forward and suck out the last little bit. I tried to put a 5' wide boom sprayer on it yesterday (for another project im working on) and it couldn't really keep up with the flow, but it wasnt designed to feed 4 big sprayer nozzles either.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I only use mine a few times per year but I'm glad I have it. I use a push sprayer more often but for spot spraying a half acre I like it more than the smaller hand cans I have around.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a 4 gal $99 Chapin with upgraded nozzles. I could not live without it.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

I second the praise of the sprayers plus 105ex. Got mine last year and used it for foliar apps, Feature and fungicide apps with no problems. I'm excited to bust it out this week for my prodiamine app. It's not cheap but it's comfortable to wear and has had zero problems.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I wound up with a 24v Chaplin which I got in sale via Northern Tool (thanks to members here! :thumbup: (as opposed to the more common (and problem prone? 20v) and before I ever heard of any of the others being mentioned here so, I don't have anything to compare it to but, it's never given me any trouble..

Biggest things seem to be: 1) check / clean / clear your filter screens regularly; and, 2) REMOVE THE BATTERY FROM THE UNIT as soon as your done using it (I go a step further and remove my battery from the charger after the light indicates it is "full" charge again and I store my batteries inside the house (not in garage which can be like an icebox or an oven!)

If it ever does need replacing I may likely go with one of the others being mentioned here. (Edit: which means I oughta be doing my research now so, I REALLY APPRECIATE THIS THREAD! (one thing about this self-quarantine thing so many of us are undergoing - I am getting more "to do" items checked off my multi-page punch-list than any time than I can remember! :lol:

Best o' Success!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That battery sprayer is akin to owning a cordless drill. With the right accessories you'll find yourself using it for lots of things around the house. I've owned the manual pump Solo, the Ryobi (v 1 & v2), and now the Strom (ie Flowzone). I like the Strom the best so far because it is light & compact, and it has dual motor pressures for optimum control. 
I use it to spray preemergents, biostimulants, fertilizer, liquid iron, PGR, grub/insect control on lawns, perimeter pest control (up & down & around the house) ... and this spring I used the high pressure setting with a fogger tip to spray mosquitos into & around my bushes, etc. 
You can utilize a sprayer for most any yard task. I'd recommend the flowzone out of the options you mention btw.

Edit: the knock on the sprayers plus is that they can be hard to get a hold of for replacement parts, warranties, etc. The plus with the flowzone/Strom is that you can order replacement parts online, from pumps to wands to gaskets, from multiple resellers.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

For the folks with the ryobi.....have you or do you think it could put out the thicker n-next products (micro green and d thatch)?

Storm/flow zone are they the same?????


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Are the Microgreene and D-Thatch much thicker? My Ryobi sprays RGS and Air8 with no issue.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes both seem at least to me thicker!


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> For the folks with the ryobi.....have you or do you think it could put out the thicker n-next products (micro green and d thatch)?


@Bigdrumnc 
Last two or three times ive used it I had at least x2 next products at heavy application rate and even hydrotain (which is practically a syrup) and it sprayed fine. I do mix all of mine in a 5 gallon bucket first though. The only issue you will have is if a little stick or something clogs up that little plastic filter on the end of the pickup.

I mixed up a half a bag of this 20-20-20 powder and it wasn't 100% clean and i ended up pulling little strands of mulch out of the pickup and the nozzle tip. The Next products seem pretty clean. If your mixing something else though from a powder or granular base I highly advise running the product through a mesh or something to filter out the trash.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Ren said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> > For the folks with the ryobi.....have you or do you think it could put out the thicker n-next products (micro green and d thatch)?
> ...


Perfect! Can you take the screen off the pick up easily? Just asking because I will probably order online!


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

@Bigdrumnc 
Yes its just a cheap plastic insert that pushed into a rubber hose, you just grab it and pull it out. When i was messing with the granular stuff (it was like a sugar) I didnt mix it right and kept having to pull it out and clean it. The smaller batteries will last forever in this thing.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Follow up Ryobi question. Are y'all using Tee Jets? If so, which ones?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> On a scale of 1-10 how necessary do you think it is to own 1 for your lawn. Seems like most of you have a sprayer of some sort, so I'm thinking I need to get 1. Just had a full lawn renovation last fall and want to achieve and maintain the best lawn around. I have almost 10k of lawn to treat so thinking battery powered is the way to go. I have a few in mind. The my4sons M4, sprayers plus 105ex, or maybe a flowzone. Just want something reliable and easy to operate as far calibration and output.


Love my FlowZone Typhoon 2. Don't buy from their website it's 100 more. I got mine from FarmChem for 277 and if you want the variable speed it 277 also vs 378 at FlowZone.

https://shop.farmchem.com/product-category/backpack-sprayers/


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Love my FlowZone Typhoon 2. Don't buy from their website it's 100 more. I got mine from FarmChem for 277 and if you want the variable speed it 277 also vs 378 at FlowZone.

https://shop.farmchem.com/product-category/backpack-sprayers/
[/quote]

The one thing I'm afraid of with the flow zones are they use pressure washer fittings correct? How are you finding the spray pattern and coverage? Seems like TeeJets are the go to nozzles?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> Love my FlowZone Typhoon 2. Don't buy from their website it's 100 more. I got mine from FarmChem for 277 and if you want the variable speed it 277 also vs 378 at FlowZone.
> 
> https://shop.farmchem.com/product-category/backpack-sprayers/


The one thing I'm afraid of with the flow zones are they use pressure washer fittings correct? How are you finding the spray pattern and coverage? Seems like TeeJets are the go to nozzles?
[/quote]

I use tee jets on my FlowZone in addition to a Lesco rain nozzle rated at 1.5 gallon per minute but at the 40-60 psi you get almost perfect 1 gal per minute.

Here's the parts you need to build a wide nozzle assembly that connects vis quick connect I.e. pressure washer just smaller 1/4.

BtW that's 18 bucks to build it yourself you may recognize someone selling this system for $59.



To build the Lesco spray rain nozzle you need these parts.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

So you see you can build any type of tee jet nozzle for the FlowZone trigger and wand you want. I've got 4 different nozzles built from the parts above for both Teejet and Lesco nozzles


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Sweet thanks for that info! Think you might have just convinced me to get a flowzone! Now just have to decide on the variable or 2 speed version? Any thoughts


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> Sweet thanks for that info! Think you might have just convinced me to get a flowzone! Now just have to decide on the variable or 2 speed version? Any thoughts


I have the variable but honestly it's difficult to calibrate to a specific PSI and sometimes you get movement. If I was doing it again I would just do the 2 speed Hi or Low, which is is set I think at 35 psi and 65 psi. Much easier to calibrate with set numbers.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dhark said:


> The one thing I'm afraid of with the flow zones are they use pressure washer fittings correct? How are you finding the spray pattern and coverage? Seems like TeeJets are the go to nozzles?


Here is a link to my FlowZone TeeJet Mod


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Dhark said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet thanks for that info! Think you might have just convinced me to get a flowzone! Now just have to decide on the variable or 2 speed version? Any thoughts
> ...


This is exactly what I was thinking. Sure the variable speed is cool and I think it even goes to what 115 psi but do you really need that for lawn applications? And like you said it's too finicky to dial in probably. Would be better if it were calibrated by the manufacture and had 6-8 exact settings from 20-max psi


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Dhark said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing I'm afraid of with the flow zones are they use pressure washer fittings correct? How are you finding the spray pattern and coverage? Seems like TeeJets are the go to nozzles?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

The FlowZone Typhoon can be a bit of an overkill for most lawn applications. I've used the FlowZone Tornado for a few years now and it has yet to let me down. Sprays even the thickest of fluids with zero issues. I use the carbon fiber spray wand with a fan tip (great for foliar apps) and the pistol grip spray handle, simple to switch between the two with the stock quick connect adapters.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhark said:
> ...


I've found the dial at just past half way gets me 1 gallon per minute with the Lesco rain nozzle.

Now all the way up at 115 psi is really nice for long streams to hit trees tops or that hornet nest 30 feet off the roof valley. So it does have its benefits.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

So the typhoon 2 dual speed has a low setting of 70psi and the high setting of the max 115psi (same as the variable) so it will still be able to hit those wasps nests!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> So the typhoon 2 dual speed has a low setting of 70psi and the high setting of the max 115psi (same as the variable) so it will still be able to hit those wasps nests!


No the dual speed is high 65 And low 45 approximately.

The variable goes up too like 115 psi and low of 15 psi with a dial, however there is no markings so you don't know exactly what's in between psi.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey FedDawg couple questions. First what site are those parts from in the first picture? Second in that first parts list, the brass fitting (second part down) looks to have a different (smaller) flange than the other ones you listed from amazon, also I don't see the brass one in your picture of nozzles? So do I even need that or just the other ones? And what's up with the different colored quickjet caps? I see you have a green and yellow in your picture? Am I correct in assuming I just need the nozzle adapter and can take the black nut off that comes with it and use the quickjet caps in its place, and just switch out tips as needed? What about filters I've seen that go in that assembly? Yes, No what color/size recommendations. And any recommendations on preferred tips. Thanks again


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Dhark said:
> 
> 
> > So the typhoon 2 dual speed has a low setting of 70psi and the high setting of the max 115psi (same as the variable) so it will still be able to hit those wasps nests!
> ...


I emailed them as I've seen conflicting rating. Here's their response;
Hi Derek,

The PSI settings depend on the sprayer you are getting.

The Typhoon 2 Dual Speed has a low setting of 70 and a high of 115.
The Cyclone 2 Dual Speed has a low setting of 45 and a high setting of 60.

Please let me know if I can answer any other questions for you!

Thank you,
Noah Gareis | [email protected]


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhark said:
> ...


My bad the cyclone not Typhoon dual has The Low 45 and High 60. 
The Typhoon 2 dual speed has low 70 and high 115
The Typhoon 2 variable goes from 8-115 according to spec sheet.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dhark said:


> Hey FedDawg couple questions. First what site are those parts from in the first picture? Second in that first parts list, the brass fitting (second part down) looks to have a different (smaller) flange than the other ones you listed from amazon, also I don't see the brass one in your picture of nozzles? So do I even need that or just the other ones? And what's up with the different colored quickjet caps? I see you have a green and yellow in your picture? Am I correct in assuming I just need the nozzle adapter and can take the black nut off that comes with it and use the quickjet caps in its place, and just switch out tips as needed? What about filters I've seen that go in that assembly? Yes, No what color/size recommendations. And any recommendations on preferred tips. Thanks again


The first parts list is https://www.dultmeier.com/prod-search.php?keywords=Teejet
But you can get them from sprayerparts.com also, they are all teejet parts.

The quick connect caps come in different colors so you can match to your nozzle for easy identification. I.e. I used a red cap with a red tee jet .04 nozzle.

The green was just what was in stock for a light blue turfjet nozzle.

Just understand some teejet nozzles require different quick connect caps due to shape of the nozzle but color is mainly preference. Just look at the nozzle and it should tell you the part number for the quick connect to use, then pick your color.

The amazon parts are only if your building a Lesco nozzle which is the Blue rain nozzle which is 1-1.5 gpm or the yellow which is 2-2.5 gpm to fit the FlowZone.

Honesty the yellow doesn't work to well. I don't recommend it, I was just building it to test it.

The blue one is perfect with the psi of the FlowZone.

I use the Blue rain nozzle, which is just like most lawn care companies use, to spray high volume, 4 gallons goes quick but I can do with calibrating 3500 per tank with a brisk walk.

I don't take any credit for the blue Lesco nozzle...ole Lawn Ginja came up with it for the FlowZone.
Here's his video using it. 




Hope this helps.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Dhark said:


> Love my FlowZone Typhoon 2. Don't buy from their website it's 100 more. I got mine from FarmChem for 277 and if you want the variable speed it 277 also vs 378 at FlowZone.
> 
> https://shop.farmchem.com/product-category/backpack-sprayers/


The one thing I'm afraid of with the flow zones are they use pressure washer fittings correct? How are you finding the spray pattern and coverage? Seems like TeeJets are the go to nozzles?
[/quote]

I have teejet tips on my Strom (flowzone) and the only complaint I would say is that, while it's quick to disconnect, it's not tightened in place like the normal thread system is. But its super easy to adjust if the angle is off, and you can do it on the fly (I change the angle on mine sometimes when spraying with left vs right hand).


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Follow up Ryobi question. Are y'all using Tee Jets? If so, which ones?


Any one? Would running a pgr through the ryobi be fine? Which t jet for pgr s? More specifically aneuw. Thanks!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> LoveMyLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up Ryobi question. Are y'all using Tee Jets? If so, which ones?
> ...


I've ran TNEX using the red teejet nozzle. Works perfect for PGR, but a bit misty so consider a TT for herbicides with that sprayer.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

corneliani said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> > LoveMyLawn said:
> ...


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Yessir. Those will give you larger droplets (Ie less drift) than the XR tips. Make sure you select the right color/size for your needs tho.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Picked up the ryobi today, turbo tee jet is on the way. I like the AI for the n-ext products, or at least I did in my old 4 gal sprayer.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

corneliani said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> > LoveMyLawn said:
> ...


I ordered the Ryobi. Local HD didn't have one so they are shipping it to me. Searching around here I saw on recommendation on these two tips which I ordered. They are both blue. AI11003-VS for soil apps and a XR1003VS for foliar. I will buy other tips if recommended. Going to be spraying TNEX/FEature/and going to get into liquid pre emergs mostly prodiamine.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

it's a well built sprayer from what I can tell, it came with extra seals, and if you register you get seals for life. Any other modifications any have done to the ryobi?


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I have the Ryobi backpack sprayer too - on the second season. I have other Ryobi tools and extra batteries so it made sense. I really like it - no complaints.


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

check out the Jacto also. I have had the sprayers plus, but I left liquid in the handle over the winter and it cracked, loved the sprayer, just thought I would try the Jacto, does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> it's a well built sprayer from what I can tell, it came with extra seals, and if you register you get seals for life. Any other modifications any have done to the ryobi?


I didnt even change the nozzle, lol. Only thing i would consider is putting a bit of mesh over the pickup instead of the plastic insert. Been working good for me. We will see if still use it after i finish my gorilla cart boom sprayer. There is a good chance this backpack will become my roundup only sprayer.


----------



## icemanrrc (Jul 20, 2018)

I ordered the Ryobi. Local HD didn't have one so they are shipping it to me. Searching around here I saw on recommendation on these two tips which I ordered. They are both blue. AI11003-VS for soil apps and a XR1003VS for foliar. I will buy other tips if recommended. Going to be spraying TNEX/FEature/and going to get into liquid pre emergs mostly prodiamine.
[/quote]
Are you sure of the model numbers of those tips? One didn't come up and the other one did but looked a bit weird.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

icemanrrc said:


> Are you sure of the model numbers of those tips? One didn't come up and the other one did but looked a bit weird.


Yes, both of those model numbers are correct. MOst will suggest the AI1003 and XR1003 or the AI1004 and XR1004 tips.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I've had the Ryobi for a few weeks now. I've sprayed a lot of gallons through it. Most of it was straight water just testing and walking the yard for calibration. Did a blanket spray of Celsius this past weekend. I've been very pleased with the sprayer so far. I thought the XR1003VS was a bit "misty" as I expect though since it's a foliar tip, but I can see the concern for drift. I ordered a TT1004-VP. Going to give it try.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'll think you'll find the XR-04 just as misty ... the pump pressure on these things is on the high side & the XR tips give you a 'fine' spray at that pressure. You may best be served with the TT or AIXR tips for what we generally spray.


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

bmitch05 said:


> The FlowZone Typhoon can be a bit of an overkill for most lawn applications. I've used the FlowZone Tornado for a few years now and it has yet to let me down. Sprays even the thickest of fluids with zero issues. I use the carbon fiber spray wand with a fan tip (great for foliar apps) and the pistol grip spray handle, simple to switch between the two with the stock quick connect adapters.


Do you know if the carbon fiber wand accepts TeeJet nozzles? Curious if you or anyone has tried?

The second picture on the  FlowZone Tornado product page  shows it has a 11/16" nozzle connector.

Also, does the pistol grip spray handle come with the Tornado? When do you use that vs. the carbon fiber spray wand?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

This has been an educational thread. I am realizing that with my lawn size, I probably don't need a battery powered backpack sprayer...right?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> This has been an educational thread. I am realizing that with my lawn size, I probably don't need a battery powered backpack sprayer...right?


Need?....no. Would you love it and would it make your life easier?....Definitely.
My lawn is half of yours and I wouldn't go back to a non powered sprayer.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > This has been an educational thread. I am realizing that with my lawn size, I probably don't need a battery powered backpack sprayer...right?
> ...


I am in the learning phase...so at first I thought it was applicable by default. Then, while reading somewhere else, it sounded like it might be overkill because I'd presumably be doing "spot spraying". Is that the term only for weed abatement? Because if so, I definitely intend to also fertilize.

How does it make it easier? Asking because I don't completely know how they work.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@turfnsurf If you are only spot spraying, meaning treating just the weed areas and not the whole lawn, then a battery sprayer really isn't necessary. If you are blanket spraying and using products that benefit from even application (growth regulators, some herbicides, fungicides), then a battery sprayer is a huge benefit since you don't have to constantly pump the sprayer to maintain pressure. If you are going to use liquid fertilizer, you will be spraying a lot and a battery sprayer is well worth it.

It all comes down to how often you will use it. Every couple weeks you want a battery sprayer. A couple times per season, you can get by with a manual pump, though the battery will still be nicer for any blanket sprays. At that point it becomes a budget question.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@turfnsurf For spot spraying, a pump can is fine. I mix about a 1/2 gallon of herbicide to use as needed.

You will probably want to use pre-emergents on your yard and spraying is the most economical way. It's a blanket spray that you'll do. It's possible with a pump sprayer, but you'll probably be saving yourself half an hour per treatment with a battery sprayer compared to a pump one. At the recommended two pre-emergent applications a year, that's an hour of time savings. As you learn more about lawncare, there are many more lawn treatments that are viable with a sprayer that you'll save time on as well.

I'd highly recommend getting a battery backpack sprayer and a 1 gallon pump sprayer.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@bernstem and @DuncanMcDonuts thank you both. I definitely want to apply liquid fertilizer in additioni to spraying pre and post emergents. Yes, I will be doing the whole lawn.

I am going to create my own thread - I have some separate questions and I don't want to look like I am hijacking this thread.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> The blue one is perfect with the psi of the FlowZone.
> 
> I use the Blue rain nozzle, which is just like most lawn care companies use, to spray high volume, 4 gallons goes quick but I can do with calibrating 3500 per tank with a brisk walk.
> 
> ...


If you are getting 1GPM, why wouldn't the 4 gallon tank get you 4,000 sq ft?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pemt13 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > The blue one is perfect with the psi of the FlowZone.
> ...


Theoretically you can if you can perfectly manage all 3 variables. PSI, Nozzle, and Speed. Walking speed with 4 gallons on your back it's gonna vary which is why I get around on average 3500 sq ft. Sometimes I get real close tho. I have 15k to spray so I've moved up to a Gregson Clarke Spreaders Mate 9 gal. I can mount my phone on GPS mode and accurately walk at 2.5-3mph.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@FedDawg555 Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Fellas, very much want the option for a battery powered sprayer but torn what size will fit my lawn size best. I'm just under 6k. Suggestions appreciated


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

GA250 said:


> Fellas, very much want the option for a battery powered sprayer but torn what size will fit my lawn size best. I'm just under 6k. Suggestions appreciated


I assume 3 gallon would be the minimum size based on 1 gallon per 1k sq ft. I use a 4 gallon backpack and spray at the lower rates of active ingredient to compensate for my poor technique (overspray).


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> GA250 said:
> 
> 
> > Fellas, very much want the option for a battery powered sprayer but torn what size will fit my lawn size best. I'm just under 6k. Suggestions appreciated
> ...


What brand sprayer did you choose?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

GA250 said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > GA250 said:
> ...


Flowzone Cyclone V2, dual pressure version.


----------



## Soopafly81 (Feb 8, 2021)

I have the M4S and I love it! To be fair it's the only backpack sprayer I've ever owned. I'm super happy with the pressure and the hardware.


----------



## EricsLawnscapes (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone tried putting a 2 nozzle boom on the flowzone? They sell them on their website but it says they "do not recommend attaching to the standard pressure washer style spray gun".


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

EricsLawnscapes said:


> Anyone tried putting a 2 nozzle boom on the flowzone? They sell them on their website but it says they "do not recommend attaching to the standard pressure washer style spray gun".


I have the Chapin 2 nozzle boom for the Cyclone 2 on the pressure washer style gun. It is a little heavy. Guess that may be the reason.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

What do you guys think about the Fountainhead sprayers from Field King and Scotts? I've seen the Lawn Care Nut use the battery powered Field King in his lawn last year and seemed to like it, particularly when paired with a Tee Jet nozzle.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FlowZone Cyclone 2.5

Final answer Regis


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> FlowZone Cyclone 2.5
> 
> Final answer Regis


Guessing you have one so curious if you did anything aftermarket to the handle/wand?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Gents, I've had two brand new broken Petratool HD4000s in the last two days and don't want to deal with them anymore. The Flowzone sprayers are only marginally more expensive and seem like much higher quality (from what I've read in this thread).

Are the Flowzone sprayers generally considered to be the best sprayer available for residential use?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I like mine, but the pressure washer handle is not very ergonomic if you ask me. I think that's probably the biggest drawback.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Kamauxx I'm using a My4Sons battery powered sprayer. I went back and forth between looking at the flowzone and my4sons. I decided to go with the my4sons M4 mainly due to affordable replacement parts and ability to customize this sprayer fairly easily. A new battery is around $20, new pump $20, so pretty affordable to replace main components on this sprayer if needed. You can also add an agitator pump with this sprayer which is really nice to keep things mixed up. The agitator is independent of the spray pump and is controlled separately. The pump has variable pressure from 20psi-60psi but can be upgraded to a 100psi pump if desired. I run mine on full pressure, with teejet nozzles and 50 mesh tip strainer. I am no longer running with the CFvalves like in the picture and I've also upgraded my from the poly Chapin boom to the Jacto stainless steel version which actually has the correct nozzle spacing compared to the Chapin boom. Another thing I really like is all the quick connects on the hose, wand, and spray gun.



























Wire coming out of tank for agitator pump


















Agitator pump


















I was able to attach my Chapin boom to the M4 wand


















Got the spray gun for doing insecticides around the outside of the house


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I like mine, but the pressure washer handle is not very ergonomic if you ask me. I think that's probably the biggest drawback.


I ordered the Cyclone yesterday. Only came out to be $20 more than the Petratools sprayer.

Did your stick with the 25 degree fan tip? Seems a bit narrow for lawn care applications.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Brodgers88 said:


> @Kamauxx I'm using a My4Sons battery powered sprayer. I went back and forth between looking at the flowzone and my4sons. I decided to go with the my4sons M4 mainly due to affordable replacement parts and ability to customize this sprayer fairly easily. A new battery is around $20, new pump $20, so pretty affordable to replace main components on this sprayer if needed. You can also add an agitator pump with this sprayer which is really nice to keep things mixed up. The agitator is independent of the spray pump and is controlled separately. The pump has variable pressure from 20psi-60psi but can be upgraded to a 100psi pump if desired. I run mine on full pressure, with teejet nozzles and 50 mesh tip strainer. I am no longer running with the CFvalves like in the picture and I've also upgraded my from the poly Chapin boom to the Jacto stainless steel version which actually has the correct nozzle spacing compared to the Chapin boom. Another thing I really like is all the quick connects on the hose, wand, and spray gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That's an impressive setup for sure! And it looks like your turf is benefitting. Beautiful lawn!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Kamauxx I have the Flowzone Storm because I do not carry more than 2.5 gallons on my back due to the weight so I went with that one. I ditched the wand that came with it and now use a DFW wand on it, paired with a Jacto two nozzle boom. I use TeeJet check valve strainers and like AIXR red nozzles for most applications. Works great


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Did your stick with the 25 degree fan tip? Seems a bit narrow for lawn care applications.


I use the two nozzle Chapin boom for a lot of my blanket apps. 25 degree tip is good for spot treatment.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Brodgers88 said:


> @Kamauxx I'm using a My4Sons battery powered sprayer. I went back and forth between looking at the flowzone and my4sons. I decided to go with the my4sons M4 mainly due to affordable replacement parts and ability to customize this sprayer fairly easily. A new battery is around $20, new pump $20, so pretty affordable to replace main components on this sprayer if needed. You can also add an agitator pump with this sprayer which is really nice to keep things mixed up. The agitator is independent of the spray pump and is controlled separately. The pump has variable pressure from 20psi-60psi but can be upgraded to a 100psi pump if desired. I run mine on full pressure, with teejet nozzles and 50 mesh tip strainer. I am no longer running with the CFvalves like in the picture and I've also upgraded my from the poly Chapin boom to the Jacto stainless steel version which actually has the correct nozzle spacing compared to the Chapin boom. Another thing I really like is all the quick connects on the hose, wand, and spray gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was there a particular reason why you stopped using the CF Valve? I have been using the 29PSI CF Valve on my 4sons just because I don't have good feedback on making sure what PSI I have the knob set at. It starts at 20 PSI and maxes out a 60PSI so I can get close but the difference with the nozzles I'm using (AIXR for PreEM), however, the charts say that the difference between 30 and 40 PSI is approx 15% more product if i keep my pace consistent. Not sure I can afford to have that much of a difference. I guess I could put a white marker spot on the setpoint that I think is right but will that pressure decrease when/if my battery voltage dips from use? As you can see I still feel the need for the CF Valve. Was curious your or anyone elses thoughts on this?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@mjh648 I was having a problem with the nozzles still spraying/dripping after releasing the trigger on the wand. It was like the cf valve couldn't close fast enough. I was using the 21 psi Chapin cf valve and I changed to teejet 5 psi check valve tip strainer and no dripping at all now. I played around with different nozzles to achieve my desired application rate while running the pump at full pressure. No need for cf valve since the pump should maintain constant pressure/flow and easy to replicate pump setting for each application.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Brodgers88 Interesting that you mention the CF Valve still leaked. Mine was doing that but I just didn't have the CF Valve tightened sufficiently. So I'm guessing you just look at the application rate for 60 PSI and everything has worked well? Haven't ever noticed low battery levels decrease pressure when you are on the full pressure setting? What nozzles are you using to get you're desired flow rate and droplet size for 60 PSI? I'm using the red 11004 AIXR and XR and my droplets look to be too fine for my applications.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Do any of you use the DFW spray wand in conjunction with these backpack sprayers? I am looking to upgrade from a hand pump, but would like to keep using my wand. That thing wasn't cheap to build! &#128516;


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@mjh648 Kind of but really just came down to which nozzles I could get to spray 1 gal/1000 at my walking speed with the pump turned all the way up. I'm using brown 8005 nozzles that I got from tractor supply. The spray pattern is great and droplet size is on the fine size. No issues with the battery while spraying at full pressure, and I'm also running the agitator pump off the battery at the same time.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

LawnGeek said:


> Do any of you use the DFW spray wand in conjunction with these backpack sprayers? I am looking to upgrade from a hand pump, but would like to keep using my wand. That thing wasn't cheap to build! 😄


You should be able to attach a DFW wand to just about any sprayer. From personal experience it will attach directly to a Chapin and a 105ex from sprayers plus.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

bernstem said:


> LawnGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you use the DFW spray wand in conjunction with these backpack sprayers? I am looking to upgrade from a hand pump, but would like to keep using my wand. That thing wasn't cheap to build! 😄
> ...


Ok. I figured as much. I saw a lot of chatter about nozzle types and wondered. I guess a lot of these guys just run what comes with the sprayer. I'm thinking about going with a my4 sons. I saw some well done reviews on youtube. Has long battery life and practically empties the entire tank. Now I just need to figure out how i can get that agitator upgrade without having to pay for the upgraded battery too. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

LawnGeek said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > LawnGeek said:
> ...


You may be able to come from the DFW Wand handle to a 1/4 quick connect instead of the swivel barb to attach to the hose. It would make for easy wand changes. Then look to see if the end of the My4Sons hose connection swivels.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

LawnGeek said:


> Do any of you use the DFW spray wand in conjunction with these backpack sprayers? I am looking to upgrade from a hand pump, but would like to keep using my wand. That thing wasn't cheap to build! 😄


The method in this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28547 to adapt the DFW wand to the Flowzone fitting has worked well for me


----------

